# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pro Lëndës Edukata Fetare apo Kundër në Shkolla Publike ?

## Semra 1985

==================================================  =======

Es-selamu Alejkum vëllezër dhe motra Muslimane



KJO TEMË DHE KY SONDAZH JU DEDIKOHET TË GJITHËVE SHQIPFOLSËVE ... !

Lënda Edukata Fetare, në shkollat publike është bërë nevoj e domosdoshme për rinin shqiptare (në të gjitha trojet) ashtu mendoj unë dhe vallë a mund të pres rinia jonë deri sa të pensionohen apo të vdesin njerëzit me ide të tilla çoroditëse. Ide të cilave bota e qytetëruar u ka dhënë lamtumirën dhe i ka varrosur që moti kur e ka futur lëndën fetare për ti edukuar rinin e saj ?


Të paktë do të ishin intelektualët në vendin tonë të cilët nuk do të dinin për rëndësinë dhe rolin e edukatës fetare në shkollat tona, qofshin këta mësimdhënës, politikan, a po diç tjetër. Por kjo nuk do të thotë se të njëjtit do të ishin përkrahës të kësaj nisme por mos të thënë kundërshtarë edhe pse nuk do të kisha dashur të paragjykojë një gjë të tillë megjithatë ky shkrim i imi bazohet kryesisht në sfidat dhe telashet pasi që mendojë se e njoh sado pak problemet në arsim në atë fillor dhe të mesëm. Prandaj ky qëndrim i imi le të kuptohet kryesisht nga BIK-ja respektivisht nga ideatorët e kësaj nisme të qëlluar e të cilën unë e përkrah pa rezervë.

Në disa shkrime të ditëve të kaluara për të njëjtën temë janë cekur mjaftë gjëra të rëndësishme siç edhe është thënë se e kaluara e errët në të cilën kaloi populli ynë, veçmas gjurmët e sistemit komunist me pasojat e të cilit po përballemi edhe sot e tutje si shoqëri e Kosovës në përgjithësi dhe si rini në veçanti.

Bëjë pyetje: Vallë a mund të pres rinia jonë deri sa të pensionohen apo të vdesin njerëzit me ide të tilla çoroditëse. Ide të cilave bota e qytetëruar u ka dhënë lamtumirën dhe i ka varrosur që moti. Prandaj edhe ne nuk duam gjë tjetër pos të jemi pjesë e këtij qytetërimi, pra ti respektojmë të drejtat dhe lirit e njeriut, e cila gjithashtu është kërkesë e vetë BE-së dhe parakusht për integrimin e vendit tonë në BE dhe strukturat euro-atlantike.

Duke marr parasysh vetëm disa sqarime të sipër përmendura atëherë BIK dhe bashkësitë tjera fetar që kanë parashtruar këtë kërkesë duhet të jenë të vëmendshme në ndërmarrjen e hapave të mëtejmë edhe pse jam shumë i bindur se lënda fetare më në fund do të jetë pjesë e korikulave në shkollat publike por vetëm faktori kohë është në pyetje.

Në asnjë mënyrë nuk duhet ndalur së kërkuari këtë të drejtë elementare legjitime e cila nuk është vetëm kërkesë e bashkësive fetare të Kosovës por e shumicës absolute të popullit e veçanërisht e prindërve dhe nxënësve .

Bashkësitë fetare të Kosovës duhet të intensifikojnë aktivitetin e tyre në sensibilizimin e kësaj çështje nëpër simpoziume shkencore, debate publike e forma tjera, duke paraqitur fakte se pse duhet lënda e Edukatës Fetare të futet në plan-programet mësimore dhe për një gjë të tillë nuk duhet ndalur dhe pasur frikë fare pasi që e drejta ligjore dhe faktet janë në anën e palës të interesuar për vendosjen e kësaj lënde.
Pra duhet sqaruar fillimisht se sukseset e zbatimit të kësaj lënde nuk shkojnë xhirollogari të (hoxhës, priftit) mësimdhënësit përkatës .


Suksesi do ti atribuohej para se gjithash programit Hyjnorë, ngadhënjimtarë dhe të vetëm përball këtij realiteti fatkeq, shqetësues dhe sfidues për të gjithë ne. Pra duhet kuptuar një herë e mirë se me një Edukatë Fetare nuk humb askush. Të gjithë fitojmë, - nuk humbin madje as kundërshtarët e shprehur, pasi që këta nxënës fundja janë edhe fëmijët e tyre dhe ne vetëm duam që këta fëmijë të jenë e ardhmja e ndritur e vendit tonë.

Dhe për të aplikuar sa më parë lëndën e Edukatës Fetare në shkollat publike do të kisha propozuar që parashtruesit zyrtarë të kërkesës (bashkësitë fetare të Kosovës) dhe MASHT të gjejnë një formulë të përbashkët mirëkuptimi. Pikërisht për këtë arsye për të filluar që nga shtatori i viti të ardhshëm do të kisha propozuar që kuadër të lëndëve zgjedhore të futet edhe kjo lëndë .

Për fund do të ishte e mjaftueshme të përmendim vetëm disa dukuri negative që po ndodhin në shkollat tona :
- pirja e alkoolit
- narkomania
- huliganizmi (brenda dhe jashtë objekteve shkollore ),
- mos respektimi i prindërve dhe gjithashtu pafuqia e tyre për ti mirëkuptuar,
- lakuriqësia
- prostitucioni
- mos respektimi i mësimdhënësit
- rrahja, therjet me thikë të profesorëve e shumë dukuri të tjera negative, të cilat dukuri do to luftoheshin dha parandaloheshin me një efikasitet të lartëve me futjen e kësaj lënde në plan-programet shkollore.

Sa pak investime kërkohen dhe sa shumë përfitime ofrohen !!!

Pa dashur të fyej askënd e aq më pak autoritetin vendim marrës të institucioneve megjithatë më duhet të them se sukseset në luftën kundër krimeve të ndryshme dhe të keqes që do të sillte zbatimi i kësaj lënde në vendin tonë do të ishte shumë më i lartë se të gjitha investimet e bëra gjerë më tani nga aparaturat tona shtetërore. Nëse gjërat lëvizin me ritmin e gjer tanishëm , një sukses i dëshiruar (pa këtë lëndë) vështir se do të arrihej edhe për 100 vitet e ardhshme, konform synimeve dhe vullnetit politik të popullit tonë, për një jetë sa më njerëzore dhe dinjitoze. Ky popull megjithatë i ka thënë jo të keqes, por të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë se e keqja qarkullon, vepron, pengon dhe është e pranishme kudo rreth nesh ....


Unë tani po ju pyes juve të nderuar dhe të nderuara përse nuk futet lënda Edukata Fetare në trojet tona shqiptare ? Të gjithë e duam me ca përjashtime të vogla (kriminel) edhe spo mundemi ti fitojm këta njerzë të korruptuar. Ku qëndron problemi, vallë a ne jemi duke i udhëhequr ata apo ata ne ? Kujdesë gjatë zgjedhjeve për kë do të votoni.

==================================================  =======

----------


## Edmond.S

Gjithsesi nje gje e tille do te ishte pozitive per te ardhmen e rinise sone!Nje gje e tille na sjell vetem dobi !

----------


## Semra 1985

*Myftiu Tërnava kërkoj nga Çeku e Agani që ta përkrahin nismën e BIK-së për lëndën fetare*


Myftiu i Kosovës, Naim Tërnava i shoqëruar nga kryeimami Sabri ef. Bajgora dhe shefi i kabinet Ejup Ramadani takuan sot në takime të ndara kryetarin e PSD-së, Agim Çeku dhe kryetarin e PD-së, dr. Ferid Agani.
Në të dy takimet, Myftiu Tërnava i njohu ata me iniciativën e Kryesisë së BI të Kosovës për futjen e lëndës fetare në kuadër të sistemit të arsimit publik të Kosovës.

Myftiu tha se jam këtu sot që tju njoh edhe personalisht me iniciativën tonë për futjen e edukatës fetare në sistemin publik të arsimit të Kosovës, ngase konsiderojmë që mësimi për fenë është një e drejtë e garantuar me konventa ndërkombëtare.

Më tutje Myftiu tha se ne, nëse kemi pikësynim integrimin në BE, duhet ditur se  Evropa çështjen e Edukatës fetare që moti e kanë vënë në funksion, madje myftiu këtu përmendi modelin anglez, atë austriak, modelin gjerman dhe së fundi si një model shumë të mirë e të përshtatshëm modelin kroat, për të cilin myftiu tha se mund të adaptohet edhe tek ne.
Myftiu tha se Bashkësia Islame e Kosovës pret që iniciativa saj të merret seriozisht nga institucionet e Kosovës dhe që edhe në shkollat e Kosovës të mësohet lënda fetare.

Myftiu Tërnava kërkoj nga bashkëbiseduesit, Çeku e Agani, që ta përkrahin nismën e Kryesisë së BI për që të mësohet Edukata fetare në shkollat publike.
Përderisa Myftiu mori përkrahje të plotë nga kryetari i PD-së, dr. Ferid Agani, përkrahje në parim mori edhe nga kryetari i PSD, Agim Çeku i cili në fjalën e tij përpos të tjerash tha se PSD është parti që angazhohet të ndërtojë një shoqëri mbi vlera pozitive e humane, andaj një vlerë e fuqishme është edhe feja, që ne angazhohemi ta kultivojmë në edukimin dhe ndërtimin e shoqërisë kosovare.
Po për këtë qëllim, ditë më parë, Myftiu Tërnava ka takuar edhe udhëheqësit e LDK-së dhe të AAK-së, ndërsa në ditë në vijimi myftiu do të takoj edhe udhëheqësit e partive të tjera.

----------


## goldian

jo futjes se edukates fetare ne shkolla publike
kush ka deshire te shkoje ne medrese ose ne shkollat e prifterinjve
e kam provu vet e di se sa keq i ban rinise normale (flas per njerezit normal jo per fanatiket)

----------


## The Boy

PRO........kush te doje le ta mesoje si lende, dhe kush te doje te mos e mesoje, por e kane shume vende te botes se @perparuar@   si SHBA-ja,  Greqia, Gjermania, etj...SELAM

----------


## prenceedi

*natyrisht qe JO*
ata prinder qe duan tju japin drejtim fetar femijeve te tyre le ti cojne ne shkolla fetare

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Natyrisht jam pro dhe nje gje e till eshte shum e nevojshme.

----------


## Colomba

Nuk do te ishte ide e keqe qe femijet te mesonin per besimin dhe rrugen qe te lidh me zotin neper shkolla nga njerez te specializur per ta bere kete.
Por problemi qendron kush sekt do te mesohej?
Sepse ne Shqiperi ka te pakten tre sekte te rendesishme, ne oren e edukimit fetar cila fe do te merrej ne shqyrtim? Dhe mbi c'baza do te behej perzgjedhja?
Sigurisht gjithsecili nga ne do te parapelqente te zgjidhej feja e vete,po ne kete menyre do te kishte grupime te pakenaqur, ndoshta me numer me te vogel por me te drejta te barabarta per te praktiku dhe eduku fene e vet.
Per mendimin tim eshte e paralizueshme ne Shqiperi,do te qe molle sherri e konflikti.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

nuk e kuptoj nje gje un : a jan krishteret racistaa ?
jezusi qfar ishte i bardh apo jevg ?
un jam kunder fes krishtere ne shkolla sepse i ben lavazh truri femijeve dhe i ben racistaa 
per ta zoti esht i bardh ,engjujt jan te bardh , njerzit jan te bardh , parajsa esht e bardh ndersa njerzit e zi jan djalli  e gjithqka qe esht e zez esht djallzore e kshtu me rradh .
kurse feja islame nuk i thot keto gjera dhe per islamin aty nuk ka racizem kjo dukuri ndodh vetem te te krishteret sic po e shifni edhe vet ne cdo postim .

----------


## fisniku-student

> Nuk do te ishte ide e keqe qe femijet te mesonin per besimin dhe rrugen qe te lidh me zotin neper shkolla nga njerez te specializur per ta bere kete.
> Por problemi qendron kush sekt do te mesohej?
> Sepse ne Shqiperi ka te pakten tre sekte te rendesishme, ne oren e edukimit fetar cila fe do te merrej ne shqyrtim? Dhe mbi c'baza do te behej perzgjedhja?
> Sigurisht gjithsecili nga ne do te parapelqente te zgjidhej feja e vete,po ne kete menyre do te kishte grupime te pakenaqur, ndoshta me numer me te vogel por me te drejta te barabarta per te praktiku dhe eduku fene e vet.
> Per mendimin tim eshte e paralizueshme ne Shqiperi,do te qe molle sherri e konflikti.


Shiko Lol

Ja Ideja : *Lenda Fetare te jete Lende Zgjedhore*
Cdo nxenes me kenfesion te caktuar ka te drejt te zgjedhe, ate lende te fes se tij. Shembull: ke tre fe Kryesore tek shqiptaret: Musliman,Katolik dhe Ortodoks, tash ne secilen shkoll, mund te jen keto 3 lende ne dispozicion dhe tash nxenesit me vullnetin e tyre mund te zgjedhin njeren prej tyre qe te notohen.

Poashtu duhet te merret parasysh edhe fakti tjeter: Nese ne nje shkoll ka vetem katolik,dhe asnje Musliman, ateher ne ate shkoll nuk ka nevoj per lenden Islame, ashtu edhe ne ate shkoll ku nuk ka te krishter por vetem Musliman, ateher nuk ka nevoj per lende te besimit te krishter.

Thjesht te behet lende zgjedhore dhe te shofim sa perqafohet nga nxenesit kjo  dhe te mos flasin palidhje disa ateist dhe te paragjykojn me vullnetin e nxenesve.


Kalo mire Klara

----------


## Colomba

> Shiko Lol
> 
> Ja Ideja : *Lenda Fetare te jete Lende Zgjedhore*
> Cdo nxenes me kenfesion te caktuar ka te drejt te zgjedhe, ate lende te fes se tij. Shembull: ke tre fe Kryesore tek shqiptaret: Musliman,Katolik dhe Ortodoks, tash ne secilen shkoll, mund te jen keto 3 lende ne dispozicion dhe tash nxenesit me vullnetin e tyre mund te zgjedhin njeren prej tyre qe te notohen.
> 
> Poashtu duhet te merret parasysh edhe fakti tjeter: Nese ne nje shkoll ka vetem katolik,dhe asnje Musliman, ateher ne ate shkoll nuk ka nevoj per lenden Islame, ashtu edhe ne ate shkoll ku nuk ka te krishter por vetem Musliman, ateher nuk ka nevoj per lende te besimit te krishter.
> 
> Thjesht te behet lende zgjedhore dhe te shofim sa perqafohet nga nxenesit kjo  dhe te mos flasin palidhje disa ateist dhe te paragjykojn me vullnetin e nxenesve.
> 
> ...


Pershendetje Fisnik !

Po kjo qe thoni ju teorikisht eshte e sakte,por praktikisht do te krijonte probleme me u zbatu.
Pse ne oren e edukimit fetar nxenesit duhen nda ne tri grupe ok,po ambjenti i klases eshte 1,ku do zhvillohet mesimi per dy grupet e tjera?
pastaj per nje klase me 20 nxenes duhen pagu tre mesues te lendeve te ndryshme fetare,do te kishte kosto te larte,tani po shkurtohen mesuesit e gjuhes shqipe duke bere klasa te perbera,jo me te paguhen tre mesuese per nje lende.
Ndoshta gaboj por me duket pak e komplikuar per tu zbatu,por si ide nuk do ishte keq!

Kaloni mire !

----------


## fisniku-student

> Klara2009
> 
> Pershendetje Fisnik !
> 
> Po kjo qe thoni ju teorikisht eshte e sakte,por praktikisht do te krijonte probleme me u zbatu.
> Pse ne oren e edukimit fetar nxenesit duhen nda ne tri grupe ok,po ambjenti i klases eshte 1,ku do zhvillohet mesimi per dy grupet e tjera?
> pastaj per nje klase me 20 nxenes duhen pagu tre mesues te lendeve te ndryshme fetare,do te kishte kosto te larte,tani po shkurtohen mesuesit e gjuhes shqipe duke bere klasa te perbera,jo me te paguhen tre mesuese per nje lende.
> Ndoshta gaboj por me duket pak e komplikuar per tu zbatu,por si ide nuk do ishte keq!
> 
> Kaloni mire !


Lol besoj qe traditat e vendeve te tjera mund te na ndihmojn ne kete aspekt, d.m.th ti marrim shembull ato vende se si e kan realizur kete projekt. Besoj qe nuk do te kete problem, me rendesi eshte qe nje lende fetare nuk do prodhoj efekte negative sepse qdo fe propagandon Moral te mire keshtu qe qdo nxenes qe e perfiton kete moral, ka per ti ndihmuar qe te perfitoj nje personalitet si nxenes nga keto keshilla.

----------


## Colomba

> Lol besoj qe traditat e vendeve te tjera mund te na ndihmojn ne kete aspekt, d.m.th ti marrim shembull ato vende se si e kan realizur kete projekt. Besoj qe nuk do te kete problem, me rendesi eshte qe nje lende fetare nuk do prodhoj efekte negative sepse qdo fe propagandon Moral te mire keshtu qe qdo nxenes qe e perfiton kete moral, ka per ti ndihmuar qe te perfitoj nje personalitet si nxenes nga keto keshilla.


Po une nuk thash apsolutisht qe do te prodhonte efekte negative mesimi fetar perkundrazi pajtohem me ju qe do te ndihmonte ne formimin e tyre do ti bente me te kompletuar.
Por me frymen qe egziston ne shqiperi (per fat te keq ,ka pak tolerance fetare)
lenda e fese do te kthehej ne dyluftim midis feve te ndryeshme,por e leme kete ju thoni te marim shembull nga shtete qe e praktikojne kete...nuk ka shtete me tre fe zyrtare ,P.sh Italia eshte shtet Katolik meson ne shkolla fene katolike,Grecia fene ortodokse ,vendet Arabe fene myslymane e keshtu me radhe,,,,nuk kam njohuri mbi shtete qe mesojne me teper se 1 Fe.Ju mund te na thoni nese njifni ?
Kujt shembulli mund ti referohemi?

----------


## barcelonist

ne shtetin serb mesohet feja islame, ne te gjith ballkanin ku ka musliman mesohet feja islame, midis amerikes mesohet feja islame, e ne shqiptaret me 90% te popullsis muslimane nuk e mesojm fene tone.
e shikoni sa te zgjuar jemi, por sic duket inshallah do rregullohet edhe kjo pune,
kurse per fete e tjera nuk do te jet problem do mesohen edhe ato
P.S KUPTOJENI NJEHER E MIRE, FEJA ESHTE FE, KOMBI ESHTE KOMB

----------


## Alkolisti

> barcelonist : P.S KUPTOJENI NJEHER E MIRE, FEJA ESHTE FE, KOMBI ESHTE KOMB



Sdun ta kuptojn pse budallenje jan te kuptojne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mirandae

> ne shtetin serb mesohet feja islame, ne te gjith ballkanin ku ka musliman mesohet feja islame, midis amerikes mesohet feja islame, e ne shqiptaret me 90% te popullsis muslimane nuk e mesojm fene tone.
> e shikoni sa te zgjuar jemi, por sic duket inshallah do rregullohet edhe kjo pune,
> kurse per fete e tjera nuk do te jet problem do mesohen edhe ato
> P.S KUPTOJENI NJEHER E MIRE, FEJA ESHTE FE, KOMBI ESHTE KOMB


38,8% 
nga e gjete kte 90%????????????????
wikipedia enciclopedi

 38,8%musulmani (sunniti e bektashi)[12][13] 
22,6% Ortodossi[12][14][13] 
13,0% Cattolici[12][14][13] 
0,6% Protestanti[12][14][13] 
0,6% Cristiani indipendenti[12][14][13] 
16% Nessuna religione[12][14][13] 
9% Atei dichiarati[12][

----------


## barcelonist

> 38,8% 
> nga e gjete kte 90%????????????????
> wikipedia enciclopedi
> 
>  38,8%musulmani (sunniti e bektashi)[12][13] 
> 22,6% Ortodossi[12][14][13] 
> 13,0% Cattolici[12][14][13] 
> 0,6% Protestanti[12][14][13] 
> 0,6% Cristiani indipendenti[12][14][13] 
> ...



hahaha qe merrre link per kosov qe do te thot se jan 99% muslimon 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Kosovo#Religion

----------


## mirandae

> hahaha qe merrre link per kosov qe do te thot se jan 99% muslimon 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Kosovo#Religion


ok zemra  ateher mos thuaj 90% te shqiptarve por 90% te kosovarve

Nuk arrij te kuptoj pse ju kosovaret e mbani veten per shqiptar tani qe keni shtetin tuaj  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Jam kundra çdo përpjekje mesjetare, që synon  të errësojë mendjen njerëzore!!!

Shumica e arabëve në universitetin tim, edhe pse të ardhur nga kutura e deveve dhe shkollat e Kuranit, janë konsumues të alkoolit dhe frekuentues të pubeve, discove, etj (shtëpitë publike as që diskutohen). Nuk e di a falen edhe 5 herë në ditë më.

Fëmija është pasqyrë e prindërve.

----------


## INFINITY©

Patjeter qe duhet te lejohet, dhe mundesisht gjuha zyrtare e edukimit ne Shqiperi te jete mahmutishtja, ashtu arabishtja desha te thoja.

----------

